# Koi Varianten Bestimmung



## tipit (29. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, guten Tag.

Weiß jemand eine gute Seite, auf der es Bilder gibt, anhand der man Kois auf Ihre
Varianten bestimmen kann?

Schon mal Danke für eure Hinweise.

Ein tolles Fischteichjahr wünscht Euch 
Tipit


----------



## CrimsonTide (29. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Varianten Bestimmung*

also ich hab mal folgendes ge-bookmark-t 

http://www.pohler-gbr.de/varianten.htm
http://koiandre.beepworld.de/koi-varietaeten.htm
http://www.a-koi.at/shop_content.php/coID/29/product/Koi-Varietaeten
http://www.fischzucht-mueller.de/da...zucht-koi-japan-koi-koivarianten-klein600.jpg

und nochwas zur Sprache ...
http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/koi-nishikigoi/koisprache.html


----------



## tipit (29. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Varianten Bestimmung*

Danke Dir Aaron.

Sehr brauchbar für mich. Ich möchte mich gerne besser in den unterschiedlichen Benennungen auskennen.
Die Seiten sind für mich sehr lehrreich.

Grüße
Tipit


----------

